
Burndown Charts and Velocity Tracking in GitHub - mck-
https://www.zenhub.io/blog/burndown-charts-in-github/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=burndown_hn&utm_content=burndown_charts
======
angersock
Huboard is another minimal project management tool built over Github:

[http://www.huboard.com](http://www.huboard.com)

